# Where can I buy Furniture



## Jezza (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi All,

I moved to Dubai a couple of months ago and finally am starting to settle down after moving into an appartment in the Marina.

After all the hassle of searching for a place to live I now need to deck it out with furniture.

Can you recommend good places in Dubai, Sharjah or Al Ain.

I've been to the following:

MoE - various retail outlets in the Mall (including Home Centre)
Pan Emirates - in Al Barsha 
JBR Beach Walk - smaller outlets similar to MoE

I'm also going to a place called Pinkys in Sharjah (there's one in Al Barsha too), though I've heard that a place called Luckys is quite good, anyone know the address of Luckys ?

I'm looking for a mix of good quality items and also pieces that are not too expensive and that I could discard if it all goes t*ts up here (e.g. double bed for second bedroom)


Looking for the usual suspects

2 x double beds ( 1 good, 1 good but cheap)
1 x dining table set
1 x coffee table
1 x office desk
1 x roll away bed or small single sofabed/futon


Any help or recommendations for Furniture stores will be great.

cheers,
Jezza


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Go to Dragonmart


----------



## Jezza (Jan 11, 2009)

stewart said:


> Go to Dragonmart


I went to dragonmart a couple of months ago. Things seemed cheaper but am I going to be left with something that I need to replace in a year ?

Do they also deilver and assemble items ?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Safita in Al Quoz is better than Pinky's. It is sort of behind the Pepsi factory. As good as Marina Furnishings but much cheaper.

Also look in

IKEA
The One (pricey but some lovely bits & pieces)
Dubizzle classified for nearly new items
Supermarket notice boards, again for nearly new items
Top floor of MoE has lots of furniture shops and you'll find other furniture shops in all the other malls too
There are numerous furniture shops on SZR & in Al Quoz


-


----------



## ratpick_2000 (Jan 30, 2009)

Try the following:

Marina Home Furnishings (expensive but excellent quality) in MOTE and their warehouse

The One (moderate prices - good stuff) in MOTE

Bombay (moderate prices - my absolute favourite shop for furniture in Dubai - best for beds and office furniture) in MOTE, level 3

good luck!


----------

